
The secret truth about what we wear to work - bootload
https://startupblog.wordpress.com/2015/11/02/the-secret-truth-about-what-we-wear-to-work/
======
draw_down
That is a clever response to the request to wear a suit. But if you're not
looking to induce any epiphanies, it's probably easier to just wear the suit.

~~~
mc32
Yeah, it's not the same dynamic. If you pay me to wear a suit, I'll wear a
suit. If you pay me to wear tattered and stained tshirts, I wear that. When
I'm on my own time, then it's different.

I mean, if someone would pay 200k to serve coffee at the company canteen, I'll
do that. It does not matter. But I know some people will feel that serving the
coffee is not "prestigious" as being an eng, or whatever, so would rather not.
To me it's all silly.

Uniforms, resistance or adherence is a form of identity politics, if you
choose to make it so, but it could as easily be pragmatic, I you choose as
well.

------
collyw
I have worked n both academia and private sector. Its not really that big a
deal wearing a shirt / suit. Its strikes me as kind of immature thinking you
are really sticking it to the man by refusing to wear a suit. They are paying
you to be there so essentially you are in a minature dictatorship anyway. Not
wearing a suit you are only kidding yourself.

